# More Nikon D5 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

```
Some new Nikon D5 specifications appear to have come out over at Nikon Rumors. Beyond what is being hailed as “killer AF”, we also get some interesting tidbits below. The one odd suggestion is that the D5 could come in 2 variants based on memory cards. One version would get dual CD, the other dual XQD.</p>
<p>As far as Canon goes, we’ve been told there is a strong possibility that the EOS-1D X Mark II will come with dual CFast slots. It will be interesting to see if Nikon and Canon go in different directions in regards to next generation high speed cards, and what effect that could have on the industry. It’s been nice having SD and CF work across the board.</p>
<p>More Rumored Nikon D5 Specifications:</p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">There is a possibility for two different D5 models – one with double CF and another with double XQD memory cards (this is probably why I was initially getting conflicting reports on the memory cards)</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">ISO during video up to 102,400</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Touch screen (not sure)</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">No built-in Wi-Fi, but there will be an optional wireless adapter</span></li>
<li class="p1">I have a potential announcement date of January 12th, but this is after the CES show so I am not sure about that either</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ve also been told that the announcement would come on January 12, 2016, which is after CES.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> This is a link to a Nikon patent from 2008 that discusses a new AF mechanism that is rumored to be in the D5:
> http://www.google.com/patents/US8526807



Wow, what an amazing concept! They're proposing to use AF sensor line pair baselines of different lengths depending on the maximum aperture of the lens used, to allow for increased AF accuracy with lenses having a faster maximum aperture than the least common denominator of f/5.6. In other words, AF points that are more accurate when faster lenses are used, for example f/4 or f/2.8 AF points instead of all the AF points being restricted to the lesser accuracy of an f/5.6 baseline. I'm sure glad Nikon thought of that, maybe Canon will copy an innovation like that some day.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > This is a link to a Nikon patent from 2008 that discusses a new AF mechanism that is rumored to be in the D5:
> ...



*spitting coffee EVERYWHERE*


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > This is a link to a Nikon patent from 2008 that discusses a new AF mechanism that is rumored to be in the D5:
> ...


If I've understood properly, the subsequent Canon patent looks to move the AF microlenses closer or further from the sensor. Would be interesting to know which approach works better.


----------

